# Lincoln vet needed



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I know there is a thread with bets listed but I've tried all of them on there and no1 can help I have a poorly beardie and I am sure someone in the Lincoln area could look at him  anyone in or around Lincoln know of a vet that can help I'm running out of options


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Linc Vet on Monks Road will look at reptiles for you - but they don't profess to be specialists. Same goes for Whitegates Veterinary Surgery in Washingborough. If they feel they are out of their depth then they will tell you as such and put you in touch with a specialist... of which there are 2 in the Lincolnshire area: one in Boston and one in Sleaford I believe.


----------



## Sirvincent (Jul 16, 2008)

Miamoo said:


> I know there is a thread with bets listed but I've tried all of them on there and no1 can help I have a poorly beardie and I am sure someone in the Lincoln area could look at him  anyone in or around Lincoln know of a vet that can help I'm running out of options


Not sure what's wrong with your beardie but have you asked the guys in JC Exotics if they can help? They are on Monks rd


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Sirvincent said:


> Not sure what's wrong with your beardie but have you asked the guys in JC Exotics if they can help? They are on Monks rd


This is true, I forgot about Jim! Took a load off my mind with my AFT when I thought she was unwell  He gave her a quick look-over and we came to the conclusion she was fine! 
What kind of symptoms is your beardie exhibiting? And what is your set-up like?


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I've left jim a fb message I feel well cheeky on Easter and all but gettIng desperate and he's seen rocky before I'll try the one on monks road now just a pain with it being Easter no1 working thanks tho!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> I've left jim a fb message I feel well cheeky on Easter and all but gettIng desperate and he's seen rocky before I'll try the one on monks road now just a pain with it being Easter no1 working thanks tho!!


I might be able to help if you describe the symptoms to me, or maybe another member on here, just to perhaps give you a starting point.
Or you could describe your husbandry?


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

He was a rescue and he was impacted stopped eating so I changed all his lights and viv and took him off the substrate he was on. And he started gettmg better eating running around now hes just stopped....His temps ATM are 108f under the basking light, 94f in the hot end and 82f in the cool end. Our stat died last night which is a pain tho. And he's just sat there for the last 3 days atleast he's not moved off his rock unless to lay in his water dish ive been bathing him trying to feed him but he's Just not responding to it. As we speak he's sat with a black beard with and his eyes closed under his rock I've never seen him black beard before arey temps wrong I've done so much research into it and I'm trying so hard and he was doing soo well I'm so worried


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

The temps sound fine, what's the UV like? How old is it and what strength is it?
What substrate is he on now?

What have you tried to feed him? Veggies wise and live food.


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

It's a wooden viv with glass doors it's 3ft but we had to get it second hand as the exo terra he was in when we got him was just not keeping the heat and we didn't have the time to waste saving for a new one he's got a 12% Arcadia UVB. But only a 60w basking bulb we got it for pets cabin but everyone keeps telling me we need 100w. ATM he's on calcium sand but I'm thinking he might Just be best on paper towel or lino although we were told by a few people calcium sands ok. He eats locust, morio worms the only veg type substance I can get him to eat is radicchio, frisee, lambs lettuce and rocket. I've tries other stuff but the last owner gave him iceberg and not much else which horrified me.


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> It's a wooden viv with glass doors it's 3ft but we had to get it second hand as the exo terra he was in when we got him was just not keeping the heat and we didn't have the time to waste saving for a new one he's got a 12% Arcadia UVB. But only a 60w basking bulb we got it for pets cabin but everyone keeps telling me we need 100w. ATM he's on calcium sand but I'm thinking he might Just be best on paper towel or lino although we were told by a few people calcium sands ok. He eats locust, morio worms the only veg type substance I can get him to eat is radicchio, frisee, lambs lettuce and rocket. I've tries other stuff but the last owner gave him iceberg and not much else which horrified me.


You would do very well to remove the calcium sand, it isn't safe for beardies unfortunately. Lino or newspaper as you have mentioned would be much, much better. 
A 4ft viv would be better than a 3ft but if that's all you have right now then thats alright, it is infinitely better than an Exo Terra. 
How old is the Arcadia? UV bulbs want changing every 6 months or sooner to keep the UV levels topped up :2thumb:
If the viv is getting up to temp then there is no need to change bulbs. 
Have you tried grated butternut squash? I hear that goes down well. Or even hiding the live food in the veggies so the beardie may accidentally catch up the veg when he goes for the bugs? 

Is he still pooping? And how old is he?


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

All the bulbs are 4 weeks old. Rocky is now 15 months old he hadn't pooped for 2 days but ha gone twice today in the bath I'm guna change the substrate I think and hope he starts eating tbh  he's always been a pretty slow live food eater bit he's always liked veg and normally a total nutter running around I am guna carry on vet hunting and pray jim gets back to us thanks for the replies


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> All the bulbs are 4 weeks old. Rocky is now 15 months old he hadn't pooped for 2 days but ha gone twice today in the bath I'm guna change the substrate I think and hope he starts eating tbh  he's always been a pretty slow live food eater bit he's always liked veg and normally a total nutter running around I am guna carry on vet hunting and pray jim gets back to us thanks for the replies


He's normally very good with replying, Jim.
The fact that Rocky is pooping does show that he's still eating, even if in small amounts  At his age switching so his diet is about 80% vegetable and 20% live food may be a good idea too if you haven't done that already


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Yeah he has veg every day and live food everyother ATM cuz he's abit thin bit he only ever take 5 locust a sitting max which I found worrying


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

This might be totally stupid question but cud he be confused with the season and gone into brumation? Jus the symptoms seem the same and only a few weeks ago jim said he was fine


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> This might be totally stupid question but cud he be confused with the season and gone into brumation? Jus the symptoms seem the same and only a few weeks ago jim said he was fine


I'm not going to make any assumptions here at all but I wouldn't think so, the temperatures have increased far too much for them to consider brumation... I've read they tend to go into brumation when things cool down a bit for them.
See what Jim says!


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

He's still not eating but he's slightly more active every so often he paces up and down the viv. Licks the glass door black beards me and gets back on his basking rock.... I've had him 2 months now and never seen his black beard now it's constantly got a black tint... Very odd stuff trust my beardie to act odd on the Easter weekend can't get hold of anyone! Up side is jc is open tomoro I'm sure even if jim isn't there Graz might have an idea


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

*Just an update*

Still no luck with a vet... Rocky has started tilting his head walking around in circles and flipping himself over. Spoke to jim we are guna follow his advice and hope he gets better


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Oh dear  Hope he gets better soon!
Is it just because it's a bank holiday that there are no available vets? Are you still scouting around for one?


----------



## gingersnap (Sep 12, 2010)

Ophexis said:


> This is true, I forgot about Jim! Took a load off my mind with my AFT when I thought she was unwell  He gave her a quick look-over and we came to the conclusion she was fine!
> What kind of symptoms is your beardie exhibiting? And what is your set-up like?


 
How can you forget about Jim!? Hahaha 

The JC Guys will be able to help you for sure if they havent already


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Still hunting for vet but everyone says they no a reptile expert then I get passed on and on and on...jim thinks it sounds like an ear infection and gave us some advice on looking after him tonight then asked us to ring him back tomorrow.... Thank god for jim tbh!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> Still hunting for vet but everyone says they no a reptile expert then I get passed on and on and on...jim thinks it sounds like an ear infection and gave us some advice on looking after him tonight then asked us to ring him back tomorrow.... Thank god for jim tbh!!!


Yep, God bless him! He's a legend! And Graz as well, I suppose... :whistling2:
Haven't seen them in a while, shall have to pop up this week and pick up some locusts, give me an excuse to go annoy them lol...


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm pretty sure they are sick of me and mt bearded dragon drama now! Was meant to buy a gecko off them last week an ended up no being able to so I must look like a proper time waster  lol


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> I'm pretty sure they are sick of me and mt bearded dragon drama now! Was meant to buy a gecko off them last week an ended up no being able to so I must look like a proper time waster  lol


If they're sick of you they must want me dead! :lol2:
I've got crestie drama every time I go... little beggar hasn't grown properly since I got him and I always mention him!
I'm in there every other week or so wanting this and that but not having enough space  I've fawned over beardies, more cresties, more fat tails, a tokay, a tegu, a snake... they'll be telling me to bugger off soon enough :lol2:


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

Haha you sound like me!! Always there! Las time I felt I cudnt leave without buying something again and got a £2 feeding bowl that is now a spare in my cupboard haha!!!


----------



## Ophexis (Feb 19, 2010)

Miamoo said:


> Haha you sound like me!! Always there! Las time I felt I cudnt leave without buying something again and got a £2 feeding bowl that is now a spare in my cupboard haha!!!


Haha, thankfully my weekly box of locusts do me nicely... warrants a 20 minute stay to stare at all the animals being a pest  
A tokay gecko is next on the cards just as soon as the space is acquired!...or a leopard gecko of specific morph


----------



## Miamoo (Apr 18, 2011)

We always aim to get up there to buy locust but as we live so close to pets cabin we end up being lazy. But I've always found it nicer in jc.. Pets cabin always tend to look down their noses at everyone... I wanted a beautiful shunk strip AFT that jc had but our new female is just too thin to be put with anything else... Next on my list would of been a snow corn but after rocky being so Ill I'm abit scared to buy anymore


----------

